# Subyeok Chigi



## miguksaram (Dec 2, 2010)

I was doing some research and came across this on the Korean Ministry of Culture and Sports site.  It is an art called Subyeok Chigi.  Their information reads as such:


			
				Korea Ministry of Culture & Sports said:
			
		

> Subyeok chigi is a traditional martial art unique to Korea. In the Goryeo period (918-1392) it was called subak or "hand hitting," while in the succeeding Joseon era (1392-1910) the Chinese character for "hitting" (bak) was either read with a different pronunciation (byeok) or replaced with a different character pronounced byeok and meaning "accumulation" or "habit."
> Subyeok chigi was a form of training or combat in which the opponent was attacked mainly with the hands, and in the Joseon period it became one of the necessary qualifications of a warrior, along with archery, javelin throwing, and polo.
> The theory behind subyeok chigi is that when the body adopts a straight posture and brings the palms together naturally without bending the arms, the center line is properly formed and the energy of the body is focused on the center line.
> The most important aspect of training in subyeok chigi is the attitude of the body and mind. First, a sloppy posture must be corrected to a balanced and orderly stance. Second, the breath must be calm and steady, not rough or heavy. Third, the mind must be at peace.


 
There is are a couple of videos on it on YouTube, but the only I found thus far in English is this one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgnG7H72SmE&feature=related.  There may be others, but I haven't really dug into that much yet.  The only other site I have found on this, again without a diving to deep into looking, is www.subyokchigi.com.  This is an all Korean site.

Has anyone heard of this or have practiced it before?


----------

